# Software comparison vectorizing in I-designr lite vs Funtime?



## jazzycreations1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Good afternoon. Has anyone compared or does anyone know if I-designr lite is better at vectoriing than Funtime? I currently have Funtime and when I vectorize some of the clipart I have, I am not all that impressed. I am considering purchasing I-DesignR Lite in addition to what I have but if they are pretty much similar than I don't want to spend money to get the same thing. Please help...thx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

CADLink, which is the programming company behind iDesignR (all 3 versions), Bling It, KNK Studio, ACS Studio, Rhinestone Worx, etc, has 3 different vectorization packages, and I have no clue which package is provided with with iDesignR. The best package has the Super Size feature which will increase the size of small images without compromising resolution... thus leading to more accurate tracing. Attached is a screen shot showing how much better the trace will be when dealing with very small, low quality images.

Then there's the basic color vectorization which lacks the Super Size feature, but will distinguish different colors in an image producing vector paths with those same colors. Then there's monochrome vectorization which is still very accurate, but converts the image to black and white and will only produce black vector lines.

But if you have an image you want to send to me, I'll be happy to vectorize it in all three versions and you can then find out from Graphtec, which version they sell with iDesignR Lite.


----------

